# A Flock of Seagulls



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They are actually albatross.


Flickr 上 eriagn 的 Buller's Albatross Thalassarche bulleri Forty-Fours Chatham Archipelago New Zealand EXPLORED 05 05 2014


Flickr 上 eriagn 的 Buller's Albatross Thalassarche bulleri Forty-Fours Chatham Archipelago New Zealand


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fly Away by kanuck3, on Flickr


For the Birds by kanuck3, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

seagull by Bearseye, on Flickr


seagulls by Yura Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome pictures YF! :cheers1:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ring-billed Gull (Larus delawarensis) - Gillies Lake Conservation Area - Timmins Ontario Canada by Gerald (Wayne) Prout, on Flickr


Ring-billed Gull (Juvenile) (Larus delawarensis) - Gillies Lake Conservation Area - Timmins Ontario Canada by Gerald (Wayne) Prout, on Flickr


----------



## jbrodax (Sep 1, 2014)

wow this pictures looks amazing! i love it :heart::heart::heart



__________________
my blog: tabletki poronne


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One picture made by me in Dublin, in St. Stephen's green:










 :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks bro, here are few more pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117014834#post117014834
:cheers:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

_And I ran, I ran so far aaawaaay_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the reminding.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wings of Liberty by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


Flying Too Close To The Sun by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

gulls by Juan Rostworowski, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

tense standoff - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

